# [Debian 3.1] Menuconfig-Fehler



## ZeroEnna (2. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Ich versuche gerade den Treiber für meine Netzwerkkarte zu installieren (Marvell Yukon 88E8053). Ich habe einen Patch erstellt und wollte den nun per make menuconfig einspielen. Aber es kommt immer nur folgende Fehlermeldung:

*Q> scripts/Menuconfig: MCmenu39: command not found*

Wisst ihr vielleicht was da schief läuft?
Meine Kernel-Version ist 2.4.27-2-386

mfG
ZeroEnna


----------

